# omg look at these two



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I just saw something on Kijiji.com for Louisiana (baon rouge) there are two beautiful maltese a lady is trying to rehome because she is pregnant. I would totally snatch them up for 600.00 but i cant afford that now!!! Maybe one of you all may get them


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

http://batonrouge.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Dogs-p...QQAdIdZ76515107

this is the link


QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Sep 30 2008, 04:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642730


> I just saw something on Kijiji.com for Louisiana (baon rouge) there are two beautiful maltese a lady is trying to rehome because she is pregnant. I would totally snatch them up for 600.00 but i cant afford that now!!! Maybe one of you all may get them[/B]


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

In one of the pictures it looks like this woman actually has three maltese but is getting rid of 2 of them. The description says that because she's pregnant she "needs to cut down on her pets". She makes it sound like she's cleaning the closet and getting rid of a few things. What a shame, those poor fluffs. I hope they find a good home, this woman doesn't deserve them.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

This ad really burn me up! :exploding: I can't even begin to express how much I loath and disgust someone who could get rid of their pets in this manner. I pray these babies find a loving home. I hope the person getting rid of these babies experiences pain and heartache for the rest of their life. I especially hope she has 48 hours of horrendous labor.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

you are right but my concern is for the fluff butts they are adoreable

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Sep 30 2008, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642759


> This ad really burn me up! :exploding: I can't even begin to express how much I loath and disgust someone who could get rid of their pets in this manner. I pray these babies find a loving home. I hope the person getting rid of these babies experiences pain and heartache for the rest of their life. I especially hope she has 48 hours of horrendous labor.[/B]


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Sep 30 2008, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642759


> This ad really burn me up! :exploding: I can't even begin to express how much I loath and disgust someone who could get rid of their pets in this manner. I pray these babies find a loving home. I hope the person getting rid of these babies experiences pain and heartache for the rest of their life. I especially hope she has 48 hours of horrendous labor.[/B]


I agree 100%. It looks like she's in need of money too. I personally don't agree with people charging a "rehoming fee". If the dog is coming from a shelter or rescue I can understand because the money goes towards running the place and helping other dogs. When you're getting rid of a pet and asking for a rehoming fee you're pretty much selling your pets the way you would sell your used stuff at a garage sale. They should be grateful to find a loving home for their pet, which is something that they themselves could not provide and leave it at that...not make money off these poor dogs. I hope they find a loving forever home together and not get split up because it sounds like she's willing to sell them seperately.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a shame. It's times like this when I wish we had a house instead of an apartment. That woman should be ashamed of herself.
xoxox


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Sep 30 2008, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642807


> QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Sep 30 2008, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642759





> [/B]


I personally don't agree with people charging a "rehoming fee".
[/B][/QUOTE]

I understand what you're saying, but I don't think anyone should ever give away their dogs without charging some kind of fee - unless of course it's to a rescue group. There are so many sick individuals who search for dogs who are being given away for free to be used in dog fighting. It's not just the big dogs either. They can also use small toy dogs as bait dogs. I think if you must rehome your pet, you should aways charge a fee.

I cringe every time I look in the paper lately and see all of the free kittens available. With Halloween coming up I don't want to think of the fate of some of these free cats.

Linda


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

I am afraid I am quite guilty of helping someone "sell" their dog, but once I met Digit I couldn't leave her. I consider her to be rescued! The family did have a death in the family that caused their dogs to be neglected, but the $350 is probably a fair "price" for my baby (who is now priceless). 

But when I saw the classified ad for an "under 2 years" female AKC Maltese I had to check her out. I needed a more mature dog because I have to go to work and also I live with my retired mother who would not be able to handle a small puppy, but she gets along great with Digit (who is 15 months as it turns out). There were a few Maltese mixed available from the local rescues but they had even higher "re-homing" fees than the $350, plus they would have to check out my home and everything. I had no problem with that but it would cause delays and if I fell for a dog and then didn't "qualify" I would have been devastated.

When I first met Digit I thought she was scraggely but cute but once we bonded (10 minutes later) I knew I could never live without her. I tried to get the lady to bring the price down but she knew she had me. Once I looked at her poor teeth and tear stains all I wanted was to bring her home and take care of her. 

So now I know how NOT to get a dog. But I love her so much it doesn't matter to me. But I will go ahead and feel guilty for helping someone "dump" their dog. At least she will be in a very nice "dump."


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

Guys i don't have children so maybe i dont know what im talking about here. But i do have 2 maltese and i dont see how they could ever be too much for us if my girlfriend was ever to fall pregenant.
Is this woman for real? does she have a heart?
I couldnt bare to get rid of my boys! But i guess not everybody gets as attached to their pets as some of us do.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

From looking at the picture...it looks like she has more than 2 maltese. I see at least 3 in one photo. Bleu was 2 when our twins were born. There is no way....even with twins coming...I would have ever even thought about giving him away. He is one of my children. Shame on that woman. Sounds like she is needing money. I hope those precious pups find a loving forever home.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

She just emailed me turns out she sold the male and just found out the female is pregnant so she asked me if after she has the pups and weans them if i would like the female. That gives me some time I'll take her!! 

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Sep 30 2008, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642961


> From looking at the picture...it looks like she has more than 2 maltese. I see at least 3 in one photo. Bleu was 2 when our twins were born. There is no way....even with twins coming...I would have ever even thought about giving him away. He is one of my children. Shame on that woman. Sounds like she is needing money. I hope those precious pups find a loving forever home.[/B]


----------

